# Taste of the Wild



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I used to feed it until I discovered it was made by Diamond and was getting recalled all over the US. I personally prefer to stay away from Diamond, I don't trust them. However, as a food, it is pretty good. My dogs all did great on it. It's fairly inexpensive when compared to other grain free foods as well. I like the different flavors too, they don't have just lamb and chicken, they have others as well.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

me too 24


----------



## Wilbur5 (Jan 25, 2012)

I had a boxer that was on Tast of the Wild; as that was the only food she could tolerate due to allergies (we tried many). I still use Taste of the Wild for my spoo, boxer and doxie with no problems. Yes, there have been recalls, but I myself have had not one problem ever in the 6 years I have been feeding it.


----------



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

We feed Taste of the Wild. It is a very decent mid-range food that doesn't break the bank. I don't think you can really get away from the potential quality control issues in any large scale commercial food (or even in small one's for that matter - the issues are just less publicized and less likely to be caught in a small production).


----------



## Meg (Aug 1, 2010)

Ditto to what Pluto said! I feed the high prarie bison and venison formula and have not had any problems with it. It seems to be available at a wide range of pet stores in my area, which is convenient.


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

I think it's important to note that the diamond recall was voluntary, they were not forced to, and they really stuck their necks out to keep dogs safe. I say this because anytime there is a recall, of course, everyone loses all trust in the company (even if the recall was just precautionary and voluntary). I would rather buy food from a company that does put a recall first.

We have seen less responsibility from human food companies, I can't remember which company it was but they make cookie dough for the freezer, and it was also used by an ice-cream company. A bunch of teenage girls died from eating the ice-cream and the dough and it took a full investigation and quite a few sicknesses/deaths before they pulled their products. I wish I could remember the details, I saw it on the news years ago though. 

I like the sierra mountain, and the high-protein blend. I do not feed it however as it's roughly the same cost as orijen here, and I do think orijen is a little better. I think you can get it for under 40$ for 30lbs in the states though, so I would say it's a great choice.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

I had been feeding Fallon TOTW for a number of years and she liked it and did well on it. When they did the voluntary recall I did my research for a new food and switched to Acana which she also did well on and liked. It is hard for me to get here in NY as most stores don't stock it but my store was special ordering it in for me. However, since Acana had the fire in their drying oven, my store is unable to get it from their supplier since production was backed up. I switched back to TOTW and she is doing fine on it too.


----------



## Ruso (Nov 16, 2012)

I had a whippet before and it was a nightmare to find a food that suited him. TOTW caused him very loose stools; I tried a lot of brands (Orijen, Royal Canin, ProPlan, TOTW...) with no success. Finally he did well on Ziwipeak (very expensive here in Spain) and Arden Grange (a british brand, I don't know if it's available in the states). Now Ruso, my poodle, loves Orijen and no problem with it. Each dog is different; my old yorkie also loved Orijen and he had a long and healthy life on it (I always suplement with some 'real food', anyway)


----------



## blossom (Nov 30, 2012)

I have a standard that is allergic to everything and he does great on it,no problems.


----------

